
Trump to scrap NASA climate research in crackdown on ‘politicized science’ - superfx
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/nov/22/nasa-earth-donald-trump-eliminate-climate-change-research
======
leblancfg
Environment and Climate Change Canada's recruitment page:
[https://www.ec.gc.ca/emplois-jobs/](https://www.ec.gc.ca/emplois-jobs/)

~~~
nkassis
Have they recovered from the Harper years?

------
devoply
Not as if climate science isn't a political issue, as it affects everyone
living on the planet. Literally.

------
justin66
In case anyone is curious, Trump advisor Bob Walker's masters degree is in
Political Science.

------
tdb7893
What's so politicized about the NASA climate research?

~~~
samiru
James Hansen

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Hansen](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Hansen)

~~~
cholantesh
That's not an indication of politicisation at all.

~~~
grzm
For those of us playing the home version, would you expand you thoughts as to
why you disagree?

~~~
cholantesh
The implication appears to be that political interests drive the scientific
consensus on climate change. James Hansen's activism started long after he
began publishing, and lots of his peers in climate science are not politically
active. It's just a poor argument.

~~~
grzm
Gotcha. I appreciate you coming back after 4 days to explain what you meant.
I've been frustrated by the increasing tendency to consider tainted any
research or facts put forth by people who also want to take a stand on issues.
Granted, that can be problematic, which is why transparency is so important.

------
slededit
He's moving it to NOAA. Seems like a better fit, NASA can focus on the solar
system and beyond while other agencies handle the earth.

------
joesmo
I assume that the people who voted for Trump just don't care about and even
actively hate their children, so they will be happy with this quite expected
news.

